# Wilhelmus A'Brakel - The Christian's Reasonable Service



## CatRandy (Jan 27, 2017)

This really is more of a chance to let book lover's know about a great systematic theology on kindle. Kindle has Wilhelmus A'Brakel's "The Christian's Reasonable Service" for $60. A'Brakel was a theologian during the Dutch Further Reformation which was from roughly 1600-1750. He lived from 1635-1711 and is still known as "Father Brakel".

This systematic theology is truly mammoth, over 3000 pages (51142 Kindle page turns!).
here is the table of contents, as I said, I haven't had a chance to read much of it yet, but thought I'd give others the chance to know it's out there:

TABLE OF CONTENTS

VOLUME ONE

THEOLOGY: THE DOCTRINE OF GOD
1. The Knowledge of God from Nature
2. The Word of God
3. The Essence of God
4. The Divine Persons
5. The Decrees of God--General Observations
6. Eternal Predestination: Election and Predestination
7. The Covenant of Redemption
8. The Creation of the World
9. Angels and Devils

ANTHROPOLOGY: THE DOCTRINE OF MAN
10. Concerning Man, Particularly the Soul
11. The Providence of God
12. The Covenant of Works
13. The Breach of the Covenant of Works
14. Original and Actual Sin
15. Man's Free Will or Impotency and the
Punishment Due Upon Sin

CHRISTOLOGY: THE DOCTRINE OF GRACE
16. The ''Covenant of Grace"
17. The Necessity of the Atonement by the Surety,
Jesus Christ
18. The Divinity, Incarnation, and Union with the Two
Natures
19. The Three Offices of Christ and Particularly His
Prophetic Office
20. The High Priestly Office of Christ
21. The Kingly Office of Jesus Christ
22. The State of Christ's Humiliation by Which He
made Atonement for the Sins of the Elect.
23. The State of Christ's Exaltation

VOLUME TWO

ECCLESIOLOGY: THE DOCTRINE OF THE CHURCH
24. The Church
25. The Duty to Jo0in and Remain with the Church
26. The Communion of Believers with Christ and
with Each Other
27. The Government of the Church and Particularly
the Commissioning of Ministers
28. The Offices of Minister, Elder and Deacon
29. Ecclesiastical Authority and the Use of the Keys
of the Kingdom of Heaven

SOTERIOLOLGY: THE DOCTRINE OF SALVATION
30. The External and Internal Call
31. Regeneration
32. Faith
33. Distinguishing Marks of Saving Faith
34. Justification
35. 'The Adoption of Children
36. Spiritual Peace
37. Spiritual Joy
38. The Sealing of the Believer by the Holy Spirit
and by Means of the Holy Spirit
39. Holy Baptism
40. The Holy Spirit
41. The Practice of the Lord's Supper Consisting in
Preparation, Celebration and Reflection
42. The life of faith in Reference to the Promises
43. A Warning Exhortation Against Pietists, Quakers,
All Who in a Similar Manner Have Deviated to a
Natural and Spiritless Religion Under the Guise
of Spirituality.

VOLUME THREE

SOTERIOLOGY: THE DOCTRINE OF SALVATION (cont.)
44. Sanctification and Holiness
45. The Law of God: General Considerations
46. The First Commandment
47. The Second Commandment
48. The Third Commandment
49. The Fourth Commandment
50. The Fifth Commandment
51. The Sixth Commandment
52. The Seventh Commandment
53. The Eighth Commandment
54. The Ninth Commandment
55. The Ten Commandment
56. The Glorification of God
57. Love Toward God
58. Love Toward the Lord Jesus
59. The Fear of God
60. Obedience Toward God
61. The Exercise of Hope In God
62. Spiritual Strength or Courage
63. The Profession of Christ and His Truth
64. Contentment
65. Self-Denial
66. Patience
67. Sincerity (or Uprightness)
68. Prayer
69. The Lord's Prayer Explained and Applied; and
the First Petition
70. The Second Petition
71. The Third Petition
72. The Fourth Petition
73. The Fifth Petition
74. The Sixth Petition

VOLUME FOUR

SOTERIOLOGY: THE DOCTRINE OF SALVATION (Cont.)
75. Fasting
76. Watchfulness
77. Secret Prayer
78. Spiritual Meditation
79. Singing Spiritual Songs
80. Vows
81. The Practice of Reflecting Upon Previous
Experiences
82. Love Toward Our Neighbor
83. Humility
84. Meekness
85. Peaceableness
86. Diligence
87. Compassion
88. Prudence
89. Spiritual Growth
90. Regression of Spiritual Life in the Godly
91. Spiritual Desertion
92. The Temptation Toward Atheism or the Denial
of God's Existence
93. The Temptation Whether God's Word is True
94. Unbelief Concerning One's Spiritual State
95. The Assaults of Satan
96. The Power of Indwelling Corruption
97. Spiritual Darkness
98. Spiritual Deadness
99. The Perseverance of the Saints

ESCHATOLOGY: THE DOCTRINE OF THE LAST THINGS
100. Death and the Ensuing State of the Soul
101. The Resurrection of the Dead
102. The Last Judgment and the End of the World
103. Eternal Glory


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 27, 2017)

Alternatively, get the pdf's for free and send them to your Kindle:

http://www.abrakel.com/p/christians-reasonable-service.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------

